# Brazil...



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

My Prediction....


Rain.. ( Ya good idea lets go to Brazil in October DOH!)...and lots of it...

hamilbum beaches it on the senna curves...

Alonso again whines about why his car is .6 slower ( and I have to ask why too?) and flounders around like a dead carp finishing behind a spyker. in 8th
Kimi finnally earns the iceman title and wins take the WDC Ferrari has a big party then finds out MAX under pressure from Bernie looks at the floor of the car and boots them out of the WCC and BMW wins it.. 


Only in a perfect world though.. and No I hate Ned flanders (Mario Tyson) lol


----------



## mission65 (Oct 10, 2007)

Love your ranting coach, quality
Hamilbum ???
great stuff
I hope Kimi wins , I think he is the best driver,I also think Hamilbum has done rather well (but i am a Brit)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mission65 said:


> Love your ranting coach, quality
> Hamilbum ???
> great stuff
> I hope Kimi wins , I think he is the best driver,I also think Hamilbum has done rather well (but i am a Brit)



I'd actually be cheering for Lewis ( Or Louis as we call him around my house) If the Speed TV team were not having a on-air love affair with him.. lol. lewis this lewis that.. Hobbs and Windsor left me choice but hate him lol.. a lot like Walker was with Hill.. never let a British announcer calla F1 race with a British driver, you guys are far too boased.. lol.. But what do I know I am a Rubins fan..lol.. and Honda well thats just disgusting ...


Dave


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm Pulling for Kimi, I Don't want The McLaren Team to win anything after what they have done this year, I just can't stand CHEATERs. 

Cheers!


----------

